# Winter Fun On The Fraser.....



## Dave Hadden (Feb 5, 2012)

Low water on the Fraser this time of year opens up some nice areas for cutthroat trout fishing with the odd Bull trout and steelhead thrown in for good measure.
I wasn't with these guys but sure wish I had been.
Lovely day in the Fraser Valley for a shore lunch.
Note BBQ on bow of boat. 


Take care.


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Feb 6, 2012)

Whereabouts? 

How'd they do?
One of these years.


----------

